# Simple Home Audio System???



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well im upgrading my system in my truck and i was thinking about taking the old stuff, building some boxes for it and using it for my home audio? is that a good or bad idea? Thinking bout buying a home theater amp from partsexpress to power everything?


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

There are a lot of really good and inexpensive designs on the PE site or at Zaph. IMO while many "home" drivers transfer well into cars, the design criteria of many "car" drivers does not lend itself to great home audio performance. Although perfectly acceptable perforance can be obtained with "car" drivers with some modeling and trial and error with crossover points and designs, it would be easier to spend a few hundred dollars on a proven design with readily available drivers designed for enclosures and larger environments.

Just my 2c


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

haha thanks guys, i was searching for some of the stuff to do waht i wanted to do and i figured out it probably be easier for me to just buy a home theater system. Im a rookie and idk if i could put together the sound of something already done for me. Im gonna be living in a apartment so i dont need a movie theater, just some extra for movie nights!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

BKJT05 said:


> haha thanks guys, i was searching for some of the stuff to do waht i wanted to do and i figured out it probably be easier for me to just buy a home theater system. Im a rookie and idk if i could put together the sound of something already done for me. Im gonna be living in a apartment so i dont need a movie theater, just some extra for movie nights!


i agree with you, theres some good sounding stuff on the www for cheap.

even building 1 speaker box takes time and money for materials.

why bother when its already done for you for less than you can do it yourself

ive had a pair of these for 5 months, theyre excellent (but i run a sub) 

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATWS15

i bet these are all you need for a nice simple fun rig, id try em but my wife doesnt like looking at big speakers

i bet they sound good and can get loud w lots of bass.

a $30 amp from a thrift store or e bay and you good

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATLS300


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-JVC-5-1-Hom...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


You’ll get a sub, a center channel speaker, 2 front speakers, and 2 rear surround speakers! 

$61.55 w/9 hrs left {S&H $9.99}


----------



## quakerroatmeal (Aug 21, 2008)

What's your budget? I put together a 5.1 + receiver that does high definition surround for a little under 1000$.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

60ndown said:


> i agree with you, theres some good sounding stuff on the www for cheap.
> 
> even building 1 speaker box takes time and money for materials.
> 
> ...


dont i need a reciever to run those and a sub? amp?

i know alot of DIYers are NOT fans of bose, but my parents got this lil system form SAMS CLUB, its a Onyko reciver, bose sub and 2 speakers and it sounds great...they paid like $200. they dont have them anymore, but i want something simple like it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Powered sub & speakers 5.1

http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=JVCSXXSW6000

$48.95


----------



## Benihana (Nov 30, 2008)

look into older Athena speakers, great value for the $


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

logitech z-560 for a quadraphonic setup, the z-680 or z-5500 for 5.1 surround. all for under 250 on ebay and they use some oem tang band 3" fullrangers with a 8" or 10" subwoofer and they really do sound good. I used to have the Z560's and my sis picked up the 5500s as well as some friends and everyone has been extremely pleased with them. my roommates $600 bose 5.1 system cant even compete with those logitech systems.


----------

